# light for gigging by foot



## TexasCoaster

I need to pick up a light for gigging by foot.. any suggestions on a good one? I Dont mind spending a little extra for a really good one but also like a good deal like everyone else. Thanks


----------



## LaddH

Build it yourself. It is dead easy using the instructions on a couple of threads on this forum. You can do a search for "LED Flounder light" Lots of variations
but I would use one Oznium spot and one Oznium flood. 1 watt each. Also there are a few people that make them to sell that might pm you. I am not one of them. They are too easy to make. I can walk you through it via pm after you read the old thread.
Smackdaddy may have the latest and greatest idea for lights and batteries.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

I still use a gas lantern with a sheet metal backing and handle; it still hasn't done me wrong yet


----------



## dan_wrider

If anyone is selling these and reads this, pleas pm me as we'll. thanks.


----------



## bigfly55

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=945970

also

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410882

amazing what happens when one actually uses available tools. At the top of the page in the center there is a search box and if you just type in flounder gigging lights...


----------



## Chasin Tail

Does anybody have the contact info for Jerrys LED Lights. People around baytown are using them but i cant find the info for him.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Never mind found him


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

Jerrys LED Lights are what I use and they're great lights. I think you can find his info on craigs list. He's out of victoria. I built some from smacks post with the lights from oznium and they're ok, but Jerrys will blow them away. Bright enough to use below water or if it's calm you can use them above water as well.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Flounder lights*

I built several for myself and provided some 2 Coolers with a set of plans a few years ago...here they are again if interested.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Flounder Light*

They work pretty well and will go for hours on a 12V feeder battery... might even be some stronger LED bulbs out there now.


----------



## bowmansdad

Thanks, Fishtrap! I think I could even build one! Green to you!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

fishtrap said:


> I built several for myself and provided some 2 Coolers with a set of plans a few years ago...here they are again if interested.


X2


----------



## Big Guns 1971

what is a 2'' female DWV?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

i have a couple of propane ones that came from FLa. that screw on a bottle and have 2 exposed mantles inside a ss bowl.

very bright and light, good thing about them is you can look around ahead of you and see what's coming up

2 of em on ebay right now


----------



## TopwaterMD

I was old school with the Coleman lantern and shield for years until I found a lightweight PVC rig from Stiffy products. LED technology is very lightweight and runs for up to six hours on 4 AA batteries. And they float which helps if one slips off the boat. Hard to beat this rig!


----------



## tmyfml

my kids use the led head lamps that you can buy at Academy. they are relatively cheap, work on AA batteries and give off good light.


----------

